# For sale Northern NY



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

My place is just outside of the NW corner of the Adirondack State Park. Between Potsdam & Malone on the map. 

This is a depressed area as far as jobs go, but it is beautiful and property is not expensive. I work from home so I think it is perfect for that. I have satellite internet, there should be dsl coming to the area but we don't know when yet. Some cell service - I think att.

There are a lot of Amish and tons of farm stands all summer long. I know a lot of people with gardens, people who can, hunt, fish, raise livestock - most of my neighbors do this. I buy half a pig or cow from neighbors or Amish now too. 

People hang their clothes on the line and ride horses, and snowmobiles. It is rural! There are no malls, though they do have a super Walmart about 30 mins away. There is a gas station, bank and clinic about 10 miles away.

Deer and wild turkeys abound and would be here more often if I would put out corn. A blue heron visits the brook on occasion.

It is 6.75 acres, an 11 year old house (1400 sq ft?) 2-3 bedrooms - one in the unfinished basement. I have lots of wndows, cathedral ceilings, a loft (with a bedroom) & wood floors. 
I also have a 3x3 compost bin, a chicken coop, nice cement-floored barn (with electric & water and a phone jack?), a wood shed and another old shed.

Barbed wire fencing of fields, was previously set up for electric. A fenced 16 x 16 garden, raspberries, blackberries and chokecherries, a few grapes too, but the birds get them before I do..

Deck around half of house, the brook is a few yards from the deck house is on a bit of a hill - no worry about brook flooding. You can fish (brook trout) on the brook. The house is set back aways and it can't be seen from the road. Half wooded, half cleared. The house is surrounded by trees which give great shade.

Good neighbors, 5 min walk (they will leave you alone or invite you in - it is up to you). 10 min walk to post office.

If interested I will tell you exactly the truth about the area, just ask. Yes, the taxes are high, but there are exemptions, and this is not a large place so it is not out of hand.

We do get SNOW, and LOTS of it, and it can & does go to a low of -20 a few days of the year (can be a week or 2 - but hasn't been recently). We haven't had bad winters the past few years. On the upside I don't have or need a/c and so my utility bill goes off in summer!

Septic and the best well water ever (from a spring on the brook).

There are a lot of people who love it here, and there are quite a few summer homes. It is NOT the place for everyone but it is great if this is what you like and it is a perfect place to live a homestead life (imo). I do get tired of people stating the obvious negatives. Hopefully I have listed them all here to save some of that.

Please let me know if you have any questions, either here or PM. 

I am about to relist with a realtor, and will probably list again at $149,900 and see how it goes. I knew it wouldn't sell over the winter, but now it is time. I hope! 

I am happy to email photos.

Thanks
K


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

My brother lived in Fort Covington for his adult life. He taught at Salmon River High---shop.

It is a very rural area. I know it well. I couldn't live there but good luck, it is a nie place to be if you can do the winters.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Caroline. Good luck with your place too  
It took me about 2 winters to get acclimated and now it is no big thing. I just get out and walk every-single-day and it helps me to appreciate big, beautiful winter.
One certainly wouldn't want to live here if they hate winter Lol

Funny too when I realized that though we get hard freezes, and snow starting in Oct (freezes start Sept) winter doesn't really start until the end of December, and it is done by the end of March, so that is only 3 months - small price to pay for the rest of the year - no a/c needed. 
I say that because in retrospect of course, the first 2 winters were pretty hard, it seemed like winter lasted forevvvver  Maybe it helps that those 2 years were unusually cold, gave me something to compare to - other winters have been much easier.

We don't get as much snow as the lake effect area though, and we have missed all the nasty weather that has hit downstate for the last 2 years. 

We get more of the weather Canada gets, I keep track with a Montreal Station.

I need to get my seeds atarted today, most of the snowbase is gone so we are on our way to spring!


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Finally listed again! Happy to answer any questions here or via PM. http://www.slcmls.com/template39/nextpage.asp?lnv=13268559 
The realtor knows more than I do about how it was built, etc... so he is a great resource too.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

It's a dream place! I love all the light coming through the windows and the nature pics are breathtaking. DH would never agree to NY.. but I wish you the absolute best in finding the right buyer. Lovely piece of land!


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks therunbunch  I know it will happen as it should. I saw your post about finding a place in MA, and thought Well, my place IS only about 4 hours from the MASS Turnpike..... Lol
Just curious, why MA over NY? We do have taxes to be sure, but up here in the North it is the land that time forgot. I guess that is both good and bad , very good for homesteading.
I wish you luck finding your perfect place. Have you considered NH & VT? They both have their +/- too.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like it is sold! So happy 
In case anyone is interested, the same real estate office (link above) is selling an off-grid place just up the road from here. More land, smaller house and less $$.


----------

